# New to plants/ ?'s about plant food



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I went out today and bought 2 pots of healthy water sprite from my local fish store. I am very please withed the way they look in my tank and I am looking forward to the rapid growth that everyone talks about. Once they start getting bigger I will start floating them to use as cover.

Now for my newbie plant question? What types of food do you kind recommend and which ones are a waste of money? I am very found of seachem products as I use their prime to dechlorinate my water so I was wondering if their product called "Flourish" works just as good. Since my water sprites are newly planted I want to make sure they get all the nutrients necessary to survive the first couple of days or weeks.

I'll try to get a few shots of the water sprites and post it on the board


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Seachem Flourish is considered to be one of the best (if not THE best) liquid plant furtilizer.I totally recommend it!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

I use leaf zone and flourish with great results..........and root tabs plus iron for the substrate


----------

